# Cordless Batteries - Need Replacements



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

I need a replacement battery for both a DeWalt and a Craftsman drill.

Does anyone have a source they recommend?

I found plenty of places to buy them using Google, but I always prefer to go on a word of mouth recommendation.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Batteries*

I found some for my DeWalt cordless drill at Home Depot. Buy yow are they expensive. I think they wanted something like $ 60.00 for a 12v. You might be better off shopping on line.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sears was running some great deals in the store on hwy 6 before Christmas for their batts.

try e-bay to source the dewalt suppliers then buy them direct, many have online stores as well.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

ebay. about 1/3 the cost. check their rep first. i bought a $300 drill off of there for $180......brand new. good deals are to be had.


----------



## amaccammond (Mar 5, 2006)

*Had the same problem before*

, but not only was my battery bad, my charger was fried too. It was craftsman. I ended upbuying a whole new set-up for cheaper than the battery and new charger price. Just my 2


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

If you have a battery plus in your area they will rebuilt them and make them better, stronger and faster.


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Team S.A. Blue said:


> If you have a battery plus in your area they will rebuilt them and make them better, stronger and faster.


X2


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

How much does batteries plus charge to refurbish? I have like 6 dead


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> How much does batteries plus charge to refurbish? I have like 6 dead


Yeah, What he asked.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

If they are not litium polymer batts, its really easy to rebuild them yourself. Take the plastic covers apart that house the batteries and you will see that its probably just a bunch of sub c nicads soldered in a series.

Here's a link to some batts for sale on ebay..... 100 batts for $149
If you have 18v packs thats 15 cells per pack(1.2v each) and 100 would give you enough to rebuild 6 at $25 each. You just have to solder the new ones up like the old ones.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-NiCd-Sub-C-...985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483f1702e1

You can also upgrade to nimh cells and higher cell capacity which would increase run time, but price goes up too....

Hope this helps


----------

